# Keep it simple scape getting out of hand



## MarcoB (6 Oct 2012)

Gday folks, 

Need some tips and tricks from you guys how to make this scape even better. Don't hesitate to break it down completely


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 Oct 2012)

A start would be to add more light to make the left and right side brighter


----------



## MarcoB (6 Oct 2012)

I absolutely love the shades. I must be honest. On pics it's much darker as for real because of the high lux output of the bright sun's I always have to adjust the diafragma. 
Fish love shady spots also. I have less stressy fish and those CMD lights give a very natural sun effect.


----------



## Alastair (6 Oct 2012)

Think it looks great as it is myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (6 Oct 2012)

Im with Alastair.  It looks cracking. And I love the shaded areas too.  What is the plant behind the shoal of fish ? It looks like some kind of Hydrocotyle ?


----------



## darren636 (6 Oct 2012)

yep. it looks great, like rays of sun bursting through the trees. how big is the tank? do you have space to make even more bright areas?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2012)

I agree, the lighting on this setup gives it a great sense of intimacy. Allowing you almost to get lost inside. 

Fantastic buddy


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Oct 2012)

Personally I think you should change absolutely nothing!


----------



## MarcoB (6 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys!

You're right. It's Hydrocotyle leucocephala. On the foreground H. tripartata. 
If anyone want cuttings, no problem....

I'm considering to change the right side. Changing this tank is a bit hard. The natural growth of this tank makes it hard to change the scape easily. Specially the M. hirsuta, L. novazealandia and the H. tripartata are growing as one natural carpet. Not easy to rearrange. 
The tank is 100x45x60 cm. Lighting: 4x36CDM  (two display windows spots) with colors 830 and 824


----------



## Antipofish (6 Oct 2012)

Would love to see some more pics of it, maybe from outside the tank too to give an idea of scale ?


----------



## MarcoB (8 Oct 2012)

Here's a quickpic to give you an idea of the scale. Pics of the CDM's from the inside will follow. I don't have them available.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2012)

Hi all,


> I absolutely love the shades. I must be honest. On pics it's much darker as for real because of the high lux output of the bright sun's I always have to adjust the diafragma. Fish love shady spots also. I have less stressy fish and those CMD lights give a very natural sun effect


I think it looks great, I'm sure you are right about the fish and I really like the way the shaft of light looks like it is sunlight in a wood.

cheers Darrel


----------

